# Width of board in comparison to binding and boot length



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi

I am new to all this so please bear with me. I bought a cheap beginners board from a sports shop. Didnt want to splash out as I am only just linking turns! I just wanted to use one board so I dont keep changing and it feeling different all the time at the hire places.

I already had my boots and took them to the shop with me. The guy came over and sorted me out with bindings and board based on my boots and height.

So when I was in the shop I put my foot in the bindings and there was overhang on my toe, which I thought I hadnt had before so I checked this with him and he said its fine.

When I got home I put everything together and I am just not sure he has advised me right.

I got medium bindings (Europe) which he said fitted my size (7.5 Europe) (8.5 US) but should I have this toe overhang? When I look at the link provided below it says these bindings are US Small. Unfortunately no such info was provided in the shop so I think he got that wrong. Apart from the bindings having toe overhang from the boot they feel fine.

I am not entirely sure the board is the correct width either.

Can someone advise me please. I will take them back if it is wrong.

The board measures 26 cm across the base where the foot goes. My boot as I said before is 8.5 US.

I think I need to adjust the bindings a bit more to level the toe heel overhang but at the moment.......

My boot toe overhangs the edge of the binding by 2.5cm
My boot toe overhangs the board by about 1cm

My boot heel overhangs the edge of the binding by 3cm
My boot heel overhangs the edge of the board by about 2cm.

The bindings pretty much reach the end of the board either side.

Its a lovely board and they knocked off 40 pound if you bought the board and bindings, but I get the feeling I should have something wider as a beginner?!?!? He seemed to think it was ok though. It states on the description leisure to intermmediate.

Bindings

Decathlon - footwear accessories bindings WED'ZE - Expedite Light Bindings WED'ZE - Intermediate to expert snowboarding

Board

Decathlon - glide boards and accessories WED'ZE - Boogey LTD WED'ZE - leisure to intermediate snowboarders

Pics to follow.

I know I would do better going to a specialist shop but as a beginner I just dont want to splash the cash just yet 

It looks similar to the picture here..... 

Big Foot - Thoughts on Boot Overhang

Thanks in advance. Oh and I did go out in the snow outside but just to get a feel in them but I cannot board because the snow isnt deep enough. It all felt ok.

Kelly


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

You'll be fine. The only time that you should consider a wide board is when you have a good 4cm+ overhang. A general rule of thumb is a US size 11+ boot is for wides and under is good for regualar widths.

Edit: Also, unless you are getting a lot of drag during your turns, I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Lean your board over until your boot touches the ground - pretty hard to imagine doing a turn with that much lean, right? 
You'll be fine - no worries. I just setup my new board today with a 26cm waist and size 12 boots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

ok thats cool. Panic over thanks for the response on that.

What about the bindings being shorter than the boot? Do you think I should get the next size up or do they look ok as well?

Also I wanted to ask. I am having trouble with my toe turns. I have already posted about angles etc so I have some good info on that but if I put my bindings furthur towards my toe edge than my heel edge do you think that will help?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

mathremuk said:


> ok thats cool. Panic over thanks for the response on that.
> 
> What about the bindings being shorter than the boot? Do you think I should get the next size up or do they look ok as well?
> 
> Also I wanted to ask. I am having trouble with my toe turns. I have already posted about angles etc so I have some good info on that but if I put my bindings furthur towards my toe edge than my heel edge do you think that will help?



The bindings are supposed to be shorter than the boot, so there will be some overhang. You just have to make sure that the binding is centered so that leaning forward and back, you have equal feel. As far as toe turns, it just takes practice. You'll eventually get it. Most people are scared of toe turns because this means that their backs are facing the fall line. I'm not a proper instructor, but what I've told my friends as far as learning to turn is to suck it up and charge it. Dont be afraid of the speed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for that! Now I feel happier about my purchases 

I know what you mean about just being brave. I think when you learn something new when you are older you see danger a lot more which make you less brave.

Maybe a few shots of brandy before I next get on the slope might do the trick


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm 30. It hurts a lot more when you fall. Big kickers and boxes seem a lot scarier now than when I was hitting them 10 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I know what you mean. I am 30 this year. I wish I had learnt boarding years ago!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Overhang won't do much if the bindings have your boots a ways up in height. My boots stick out a good 2-3 cm on each end on some of my boards and the boot never touches the ground no matter how aggressive I angle the board to stop or carve.

You'll be fine, just adjust the bindings for more equal hang on the toe and heel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Wedze board which I bought about 7 years ago and it is still doing the do. My wife even said she'd buy me a new board for my birthday and I said no I want to keep my board! So you should find that your board is fine for your needs. Especially as their designs have got a lot better since I bought my board. I customised mine in the end with a board sticker from facelift concepts (.com).

Oh by the way I have huge size 11 feet and the only time I notice it's a concern is on the button lift.

Enjoy your purchase (It's so much better to have your own board)


----------

